

Game Design: Sometimes It Is Rocket Science - TimothyBurgess
http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/profiles/game-design-sometimes-it-is-rocket-science

======
saurik
OMG... I hate websites that 302 redirect you away from content to the root of
some stupid "mobile" site when you have the apparent audacity to visit them on
an iPhone.

So, for those of you as handicapped as I am, on your awesome smart phone:

[http://m.spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/profiles/game-design-
so...](http://m.spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/profiles/game-design-sometimes-it-
is-rocket-science)

~~~
furbearntrout
Pulls the same crap on Android. "Use desktop user agent" ftw.

------
TimothyBurgess
I suddenly have the overwhelming urge to buy a PS3 just to play that game. The
whole concept is amazing.

...And once I grow tired of it, I'll install Linux on it and learn how to
program all those cores. 8)

~~~
trickjarrett
The game is also on PC. I went to SOE Denver to demo a different game, and
also got a peek at this one while we were there.

~~~
TimothyBurgess
Is the multiplayer cross-platform? i.e., PS3 vs PC?

